# Macro shots



## jediwiggles (Aug 29, 2009)

Don't post many pics but I'm slowly being converted with a Nikon D80.

The first is an Amano Shrimp I picked up today off Jared(Jbishop021). There Hu-go's.

The second is an Otto I picked up a few months ago from the Big Al's in Mississauga.

Please enjoy, comments and suggestions always welcome.

Cheers.


----------



## J-Ye (Mar 15, 2009)

Nice shots. What lens are you using?


----------



## jediwiggles (Aug 29, 2009)

J-Ye said:


> Nice shots. What lens are you using?


Used an 85mm. I call it the "millions of useless shots" lens.

Cheers


----------

